# مكتبه خرافيه لاكثر من 900 عنوان هندسي مختلف .. بروابط مباشره



## حامد الحمداوي (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع منقول*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *

*اخواني الطلاب والمهندسين المكتبه تشتمل على العديد من كتب الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية والكهربائية والالكترونية في شتى مجالاتها , وكذلك سلسلة شوم و دوميس التعليمية وغيرها الكثير ,,,,*

*تحتوي المكتبة على العديد من الكتب التي تغطي الاقسام التالية : *
*1- إدارة المشاريع Project Managment*
*أ- براميفير .*
*ب- معدات التشييد*
*2- الرسم الهندسي Draw Engineering*
*3- دورة تقييم وإصلاح المنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة المبادئ والتطبيقات*
*4- سلسلة دوميس التعليمية Dummies DerieS*
*5- سلسلة شوم التعليمية Collection of Schaum's Outline *
*6- علوم هندسية أخرى*
*7- كتب هندسية*
*8- ندوة الكوارث وسلامة المباني في الدول العربية 2008 *
*9- هندسة الانشاءات Construction Engineering *
*10- هندسة المياه والبيئة Environment And Water Engineering*
*11- هندسة النقل والمرور Traffic and Transportation Engineering *
*12- هندسة معمارية Architecture Engineering *
*13-هندسة كهربائية والكترونية Electrical and electronics Engineering *
*14-هندسة ميكانيكية Mechanical Engineering*


*http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/6...f/sharing.html*


*راجياً من الله ان تكون مفيدة للجميع , واتمنى التوفيق لي ولكم ... *​


----------



## eng_shouman (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*انت راجل تمام بجد

بارك الله فيك و جعلة في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
ألف شكراً


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 سبتمبر 2008)

eng_shouman قال:


> *انت راجل تمام بجد*
> 
> *بارك الله فيك و جعلة في ميزان حسناتك*


شكرا لك الف مرة 
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> ألف شكراً


الف الف شكر لك
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## فتوح (14 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيكم


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسراء1 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا كتير يا بشمهندس


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 سبتمبر 2008)

فتوح قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيكم


 
ويجزي الجميع خيرا وبركه
كل عام وانت بخير 
وشكرا لك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 سبتمبر 2008)

محمد محمود السعيد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
كل عام وانت بخير 
وشكرا لك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 سبتمبر 2008)

اسراء1 قال:


> شكرا كتير يا بشمهندس


 
منورين والله
كل عام وانت بخير 
وشكرا لك


----------



## م.عزوز (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*مشكووور*

الله يعطيك العافية ,,,



ويرفعك أعلى الدرجاااات ,,,



اللهم آمين....


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (19 سبتمبر 2008)

م.عزوز قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية ,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


حبيبي عزوز
شكرا لك وربي يديمك ويعزك ويعافيك


----------



## مايسترو صناعي (26 سبتمبر 2008)

يعطيك الف عافيه 
بس الرابط ما اشتغل معي
ما بعرف ليه


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (29 سبتمبر 2008)

فتوح قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيكم


 
عيدك سعيد وايامك مباركة ان شاء الله 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مايسترو صناعي قال:


> يعطيك الف عافيه
> بس الرابط ما اشتغل معي
> ما بعرف ليه


 
عيدك سعيد وايامك مباركة ان شاء الله 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## صانع السلام (29 سبتمبر 2008)

ألف ألف شكر
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مايسترو صناعي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووور جدا 
الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## ماء دجلة (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير على جهودكم


----------



## هشام المتوكل (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 نوفمبر 2008)

صانع السلام قال:


> ألف ألف شكر
> جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


 
الف شكر لك اخي العزيز


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ماء دجلة قال:


> جزاكم الله خير على جهودكم


 
ماء دجله من اسمك نرتوي
يا اعذب المياه
شكرا لك حبيبي


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 نوفمبر 2008)

هشام المتوكل قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 
شكرا لك اخ هشام
وعافاك الرحمن


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (18 نوفمبر 2008)

هشام المتوكل قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 شكرا لك اخ هشام
ليباركك الرحمن


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (20 يناير 2009)

الأخ الكريم .. السلام عليكم
بارك الله لكم في هذا الجهد المميز , فشكرنا وتقديرنا لكم


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (21 يناير 2009)

جواد كاظم حسين قال:


> الأخ الكريم .. السلام عليكم
> بارك الله لكم في هذا الجهد المميز , فشكرنا وتقديرنا لكم


 
الف شكر لك
اخي الغالي


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (21 يناير 2009)

جواد كاظم حسين قال:


> الأخ الكريم .. السلام عليكم
> بارك الله لكم في هذا الجهد المميز , فشكرنا وتقديرنا لكم


 شكرا لك
اخي الغالي


----------

